# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > CTC 3D Printers >  Help a newb!

## coolpot

Hello, I got a CTC Printer, and Im a first timer and struggling to get my filament working properly.

Please see:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qxiOzlAoOZ0

Basically i am using this with Simplify3d, and using RIgidInk 1.75mmPLA

i put a glass heatbed on today and some tape and hairspray.

i dont know what settings to use, and im a bit stuck now!!

any pointers would be great!!

please check the video for the issue.

also in simplify3d i set my temp to 185 as rigid ink say to do, but the printer still seems to say its heating to 230 for some reason.

thanks for any help!!!

----------


## noiseboy72

You need to reset the bed height, as it needs to squish the 1st layer down a bit more. Slow the speed down by about 30% and check the print settings in S3D. You may be changing the settings on the wrong extruder.

Mine always does a purge line before printing. This primes the head and stops the string of material being dragged across the bed.

Try heating the bed a little.  

I use Buildtak as the print surface. It works with every material I've tried and is long lived as well - certainly more than 100 prints per surface with care.

----------


## coolpot

I really appreciate your help, im now alot further, after a day i was starting to think id wasted quite a bit of cash.

as you can see im alot further, however, there is like a verticle line as u see here, its where it stops and spins around the other way i think if that makes sense.,

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mPTgJT4znsE
Capture.jpg
i also have a small issue where the hole is, its a interesting part in a way, the screw sits against a flat piece that opens out after the screwhead so it can push onto something. - to explain ive included a image of my model, along with some quality issues, including a roughness but im mainly interested in why the hole has clumped up!
ttop1.jpg
ttop2.jpg
thanks again and really happy you got me so far already!!

----------


## noiseboy72

I would say you are still going far too quickly. Slow it down by 30 - 50% and the quality will improve. The line is probably due to incorrect retraction settings - increase it a little bit.

The filled in hole is due to lack of support material - and going too fast! Bridges (Material over fresh air) are tricky and it's normally better to put in some removable support to keep the holes clear.

The top roughness is also due to excessive speed. Slow this right down and things will improve.

(Did I mention, slow things down!)

----------

